# what size R3 to get?



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello im looking to purchase am R3 frame... I would need help with the sizing... local bike shops around me doesnt have them in stock so i would have to order online.

here are my measurements

Inseam: 30.25
Trunk: 22.25
Forearm: 12.25
Arm: 22.5
Thigh: 23
Lower Leg: 21
Sternal Notch: 54
Total Body Height: 67.25

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

54cm is my guess with a 110 stem. I should add I ride a 56cm with a 110 stem. I'm 
5'11ish with a 31.5 inseam.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm 5'9" with a 30" inseam and ride a 56cm with 110mm stem. It all depends on how flexible and how comfortable the bike is on you. Only you can decide.


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

i was looking for an RS before and one shop recommended a size 51 .. do you guys think R3 would be the same? I did the fitting on competitivecycling and here are the numbers... hope it helps.

The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 49.7 - 50.2
Seat tube range c-t: 51.3 - 51.8
Top tube length: 50.1 - 50.5 
Stem Length: 9.7 - 10.3
BB-Saddle Position: 68.4 - 70.4
Saddle-Handlebar: 46.4 - 47.0
Saddle Setback: 3.0 - 3.4


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 50.9 - 51.4
Seat tube range c-t: 52.5 - 53.0
Top tube length: 50.1 - 50.5
Stem Length: 8.6 - 9.2
BB-Saddle Position: 67.6 - 69.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 47.2 - 47.8
Saddle Setback: 4.2 - 4.6


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 52.6 - 53.1
Seat tube range c-t: 54.2 - 54.7
Top tube length: 51.3 - 51.7
Stem Length: 8.8 - 9.4
BB-Saddle Position: 65.9 - 67.9
Saddle-Handlebar: 48.9 - 49.5
Saddle Setback: 3.7 - 4.1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you currently on a road bike? which frameset? What is your reach (tt+ stem)? What is the drop between your saddle and bars?

From your measurements, I would suggest the 51cm frameset.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I think [email protected] made an excellent point in asking if you have a current bike. I have a current bike and I am considering a new Cervelo in order to get a better bike fit, particularly in reach to the drop bar. In my case, I followed the instructions found on the Cervelo website for measuring stack and reach. I then measured my bike and compared it to the measurements that Cervelo publishes in its geometry chart. Prior to doing this, I was guessing between a size 48 and a size 51. Now, I am more certain that the size 51 is the size that I should give consideration.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are going to buy from Competitive then the demo frame option from them would help you out.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

reefjockey said:


> Hello im looking to purchase am R3 frame... I would need help with the sizing... local bike shops around me doesnt have them in stock so i would have to order online.
> 
> here are my measurements
> 
> ...


Hope these are your right measurements. I did similar measurements at competitvecyclist.com, a couple years ago, which now after going to a doctor and also having a bike fitter measure me, make the old measurements inaccurate. 

Unless you have measured yourself incorrectly, your torso measurements, whether it be a competitive, eddy or french fit say that you should not be on a bike with a tt greater than 51.8cm. A 51cm Cervelo R3 has a tt of 53cm. You'll be using a short stem 
Given your measurements, if accurate, you are no more than a 51cm on an R3. I ride a 51cm Soloist which has the same geometry. My bike is a "racer's set up" so I ride with a 120mm stem, I'm about 5'8" and my inseam is short, 30.8in. A 51cm RS is larger in the sense that the seat tube and headtube are longer than on a 51cm R3, thus the standover height is also higher. But you'll be able to reach the hoods on 51cm RS easier. You likely are not a 54cm RS. If you ride on a 54cm R3, you'll have to use a short stem (80 or 90mm max), and/or probably have to flip it to get the proper reach. 

If you were planning on racing, I would suggest a 48cm, but I think the geometry on 48cm Cervelo are wacky--another story. 

I don't know what kind of rider you are or what kind of riding you plan on doing. There are so many things that you can do to increase/decrease reach (such as getting shallow drop bars, and tilting the hoods higher a tad) that you really have a lot of options.


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you guys to your replies ... I check a 54 R3 out but it seems its alittle big for me .. Stand over height is too close to my crotch already .. they dont have a 51 in stock .. They say 51 looks like a better fit for me ... I think im leaning towards the 51


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

*Did you buy one?*



reefjockey said:


> Thank you guys to your replies ... I check a 54 R3 out but it seems its alittle big for me .. Stand over height is too close to my crotch already .. they dont have a 51 in stock .. They say 51 looks like a better fit for me ... I think im leaning towards the 51



Well, did you end up getting one? Which bike/size did you go with? Did you buy from Competitive; what was that like? I think I'm in a similar situation where a 54 is close but, maybe the 51 is better... If you did go with the Cervelo, how did their stack/reach fit concept play into the fitting? Interestingly, the Competitive fit process doesn't seem to even consider those. (Unless I missed it.) Is there something that says, "If your measurements are xx + nn, then your reach should be yy and the stack zz."


----------

